# My Wife want to divorce me



## Ashuryan (Sep 17, 2013)

I am French and She is American,

We have been married for two year now. I had to quite everything here back in France and moved to New York to live with her. 

The apartment belong to her and her father. And now she wants to kick me out... Can she do it?

I went back to France recently for personal issues, it was for 3 months. And now she doesn't want to stay with me anymore.

I moved here for her and now she just want to get ride of me like a trash... What can I do. 
I try to fight for it, I don't want to leave her, I love her. But If she kick me out I am losing everything....


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

More details please

What are her reasons? Right now based on the pattern it looks like she may be involved in an affair. After only 3 months too...

Ah, city folk... humans are just numbers.


----------



## Ashuryan (Sep 17, 2013)

She said she can't trust me anymore. That I can pulled off this again. I had a very hard time, first I came here, I had to wait 7 months for my work authorization and afterward I got a job, I gave everything to her. and she keep saying I abandoned her. That she can't not trust me. But I came here only for her, nothing else. I did everything I could. I feel like I lost 2 years of my life.

I was depress at that time, and As I told her, I was stupid and I booked a one way ticket. But I had so much to deal here in France. But I was always in touch with her. Daily, by phone, skype, message... And after 1 month, I told her I was so sorry, that there was nothing to worry about and I will come back in 2 months. I was supposed to come back earlier, but her folks were there and she told me not to come earlier.
I left because I had no other choice, but I never abandoned her. I was always there to reassure her. 

But her folks don't like me, and since that time, she said she wants me out of the apartment and want a divorce. But nothing is done yet.


----------



## Ashuryan (Sep 17, 2013)

The things is can she kick me out since it is her place?
But If she files for a divorce, is there anything I can do? 

We didn't sign any contract. And I don't want to divorce, if we do, I lose my job and I have to start from scratch in France....


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

call a lawyer. know your rights.


----------



## Ashuryan (Sep 17, 2013)

I am gonna call later today. I want to know what, should be the right thing to do. Or if I should act like an ass. 

Does she still deserve my empathy? It is hard to make the right decision when you love someone.


----------



## COGypsy (Aug 12, 2010)

If my husband left the country for 3 months to "find himself", I think I would be making the assumption that he had serious issues with our life together and that moving on would be the most prudent thing to do, both emotionally and financially.


----------

